# Feeling movement in second pregnancy - 20 weeks and still no movement??



## Lilly123

Hi all

I am nearly 20 weeks pregnant - I dont feel the baby at all ...I do have a doppler and hear her heartbeat is good and strong.. I would have thought I would have felt this baby more than 1st - any other second time moms feel their babies late?

I have my 20 week scan on tuesday so hopefully all ok 

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm pregnant with my second and didn't feel it move until a few weeks after I felt the first baby. All is fine though, don't worry about it! You're probably busier than you were first time round and some babies are just lazier than others.


----------



## milosmum

I panicked about this too then one random quiet saturday night at 21+5 wham - kicked in the belly and what felt lie somersaults! Try a bath or quiet time and I was eating chocolate - maybe the sugar got the baby going!
xxx


----------



## Shiv

Yep, I didn't feel this baby til 20 weeks, my placenta is anterior so that would have cushioned some of the blows!


----------



## Radiance

Thats normal :)
My best friend didn't feel her baby move once until she was about 7 months


----------



## RedString

yep, my second baby was late moving too. Didn't feel him/her until closer to the 3rd tri.


----------



## lauzie84

Hi honey - I'm not as far on as you just yet, but I've yet to feel bubba move xxx


----------



## Lilly123

thanks ladies.. I had my 20 week scan today and my placenta is in the front which means I will feel her less for now.. baby is well and moving loads :cloud9: thanks for your kind words:hugs:


----------



## Jellybean0k

I did start feeling really tiny movements quite early, but bigger definate movements at about 21/22


----------



## Chaos

Lilly123 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am nearly 20 weeks pregnant - I dont feel the baby at all ...I do have a doppler and hear her heartbeat is good and strong.. I would have thought I would have felt this baby more than 1st - any other second time moms feel their babies late?
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on tuesday so hopefully all ok
> 
> x

Do you know where the placenta is laying? If its on the wall of your womb where your belly button is .. you won't feel movement until later in the pregnancy because baby has to have the strength to boot thru that :)


----------



## ~MrsF~

Glad your scan went well and baby is active and well!


----------



## Lilwasp

It's a huge relief when you start feeling wriggling them isn't it. Glad your scan put your mind at ease

I'd been looking forward to feel movement earlier with baby 2, but it wasn't until about the same time as I felt baby 1. With hindsight I probably had felt him earlier, but I thought it was my gassy diet:blush:


----------

